# Projectors



## tazman (Feb 23, 2011)

Questios for fellow Projectorologists!
Been looking for a projector for my HT in the basement,and been eyeing the Sony vpl-15 SXRD,any thoughts or suggestions. Thanx.
Taz:huh:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Youve done your homework, Sony's SXRD and JVC's LCOS are the best on the market. Welcome to the HTS sir


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Sony makes a stellar projector. There is few out there that will compete for the money.


----------

